# cheap steelhead reel



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

i would like suggestions for a dependable, but not overly expensive reel for my 7wt. i may only use this a few times a year, so i cannot justify a two or three hundred dollar reel. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

how much do you want to spend?

Orvis has a bunch of reels for good prices, my favorite being the mid arbor for 149.99:

http://www.orvis.com/store/product....d=758&group_id=768&cat_id=7908&subcat_id=7909


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

get a cabelas, ross or redington reel for 40 bux or so and save yourself the money for flies or other materials. I got a orvis battenkill IV for $129 for my custom rod awhile back. its great but why get a reel like that if its only gonna be used a couple times. the other ones are more than efficent for steelies and they are 1/3rd the cost. I got a cableas and its great. also my buddies got ross and redingtons reels and all and they work great too. just make sure the reel you get has adjustable drag and your good to go!


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.fishwest.net/Merchant2/m...&Category_Code=007flyreels&Store_Code=flyshop

If the drag on this reel is half as smooth as my rhythm than this is a good deal. Although i got a steal on my reel. if you can find an old rhythm i HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the new sage 1600 series, $99. large arbor and a great drag for that kind of money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

guys, i appreciate the help. i would like to keep it under 100 bux, so there is some good advice here. again, i will only use it a couple of times a year, but i don't want it to explode on me. thanks again....and stay warm this weekend.......rap


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

The Sage is a sweet setup, i fish mine for humongous carp and it has NO problem putting the brakes on nice and smooth for them.

That said, I've been wanting a lamson konic too, so here: 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...konic&cm_ite=netcon&rid=2146251080&hasJS=true

Sometimes they're on sale


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

After a 2 year search for the best fly reel for under 200 dollars due to be being a tight budget .... but always into buying quality gear for my hard eaned money... my search came down to 4 reels

*sage 1600*.. 99 bucks.. reel is a tank and made for abuse...

*teton tioga*- $145.. nice strudy reel .. but co. went BK last year and not sure if the new co. has contuines this awesome price...

*Redingtion rise 9/10* for $179 "Rod Candy Indeed"

*Ross CLA*- for $195-- ..nice smooth reel ...


I setteld on the Redington Rise ... after playing with it for over one year at Georges shop the _Anglers Mail_.... he was surprised that i finally.. stepped up spent some money when i got in November....I love this reel....

The Rise was so light and since it's a Mid arbor size.. i got a 9/10 size for my reddington 10' 7 wt Wayfarer.... iMO perfect...

and too I wanted the reel to match the rod.....

When funds blossum on my money tree again.... I will be getting the Sage 1600 for my 5 wt 9" sage FLi... and with more Wulff Ambush Line this spring..

but keep this in mind.... Spend the money on the a great line.... the rod and line is what makes the whole fly fishing concept work...

The 2 fly lines I like are .. the Rio indicator line and the new Wulff Ambush ... so I can make one hand spey cast and toss a heavy 2 weighted rig and indy strait across the Rocky with ease....

I have lost too many fies behind me last year and now I am fishing more than casting and swearing....

..... if had to keep under 100 Bucks(which i almost had too)..... the Sage 1600 would be my reel....

use the othe funds like i mentiond above.. on a quality fly line... and you wil have no regreats...

Frank


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

teton is back again. the company was sold and cabela's now sell them. i have a teton tioga magnum on my 6wt and it is a really nice reel. i paid 90 bucks for it new on ebay a year ago. i was looking for a reel for my redington redfly 9.6 foot 7wt. again, i will only use this rod a couple of times a year in pa, so i wanted to keep it reasonable. okuma makes a cast aluminum la reel, i believe it is the sv, for about 60 bucks. whereas not a top end reel, the drag is supposed to be phenomenal and the reel is tight. i received this info from a fly fishing site. if i fish in ohio, chances are i will use a noodle rod.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

there are decent reels:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260522658447

I may buy one for a new 3wt rod I ordered.

you may be putting too much thought into this.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I fished with a Cortland Rimfly for years (no drag). Really learned how to palm the reel. Graduated to a Cabelas rake and then to a Ross. All in all could still fish the Rimfly and saved a bunch of money. It's my go-to reel other than steel


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Check out Cabelas Bargain Cave: 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...=cat21430&navAction=jump&cmCat=cat601979_feat


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

cabelas or ross reels won't explode on ya. I seen them in action. I have a good orvis reels. a mid arbor battenkill http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=72ER
and a orvis rocky mountain turbine http://www.orvis.com/store/productchoice.aspx?pf_id=96GL

I use and a cheaper cabelas prestige plus reel http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_320100&id=0029958317964a
and I keep the drag somewhat loose on both of them anyways and just palm the reel when needed. I have cranked up the drag tho to stop steelies from running into cover and both brands worked fine. just don't get a super cheap reel with some plastic gears and stuff in it haha.

ps when you check the bargain cave or any other online store make sure you are not just buying the spare spool. make sure its the whole reel.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

ps when you check the bargain cave or any other online store make sure you are not just buying the spare spool. make sure its the whole reel.[/QUOTE]



FA 69..LOL... ggod advice.... that happen to me once last year....dih..

Frank


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

FA69,

Does the Rocky Mountain click when you retrieve?

My Battenkill MA did when I got it, but I disengaged the clicking mechanizm.

I am interested in the Rocky Mountain for a 3 wgt.

For the record, I absolutely love my Battenkill Mid Arbor 8 wgt reel


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

Check out some of the Okuma reels. My buddy has 3 of them and he has never had any problems on steelhead. I have one for a loaner rod and it works just fine and it has a decent drag for the money. Check out ebay i think you can get them for like 50 bucks new.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

bwrpwr6 said:


> Check out some of the Okuma reels. My buddy has 3 of them and he has never had any problems on steelhead. I have one for a loaner rod and it works just fine and it has a decent drag for the money. Check out ebay i think you can get them for like 50 bucks new.


Couldn't agree more. I have an Okuma Integrity 8wt, the drag startup is super smooth and its nice and quite (i hate loud fly reels). I fished with it everywhere, freezing steelhead, summer carp, and some bone fish to boot. Never had one problem with it. It was $89.99 at Gander 2 years ago. This summer I am giving it a go on ocean striper out of Cape Cod. Good luck with your search!!


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Pflueger Medalist 1595rc. Don't spend more than you have too if you are only using it a few times a year. That would be ridiculous. $30 proven reel built like tanks, I've used them and the vintage medalists for years without a problem.
Janus


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Honestly, I think the best deal around is the Pflueger Summit fly reel series. They cost $50-65, but are fully machined aluminum, have a great drag system, and are very appealing to the eye. They blow any other reel up to $200 out of the water IMO. I currently own two 1678s and one 1656. Unfortunately, Pflueger discontinued this series a while back, but many smaller online vendors and auction sites still have them in inventory. Search around for "Pflueger 1678" or "Pflueger summit fly reel." The 5/6 model is on clearance right now at wflies dot com (click clearance and scroll down) for $54 + $6 s/h. 

You could go with the okuma integrity(online auction ~$50), and it would do you fine, but why go with a dull-colored, die-cast reel when you could get a fully machined reel that will last longer for the same price ?(give or take some change)??? Or if you can crank out a few more tens, the Pfluger Trion 1978 reel is for sale at wflies dot com for $94 + s/h or "buy it now" on eBay for $89.99 w/ FREE shipping from "unitedoutdoors." This is a favorite among coastal redfish anglers. 

My 2 cents.


----------

